# 12 vs 14



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

I currently have 12" rims with 28" mud bugs. But looking at upgrading at some point to 29.5 laws, or maybe 28" terminators. I think that the 12" rim gives you more flex for bumps, roots etc, but I have had troubles with the bead leaking on one of the fronts. Those of you with 14" rims, how is the ride? Is it that much more stable in the turns or on a side hill than a 12" setup?


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I run 14 on my brute and I honestly can't tell a difference in it and the ones I've rode with 12. Type of tire and rubber compound would be your major factor with flex I would think.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with above(Stimpy), the only difference I've noticed is that with my 14" rims i have less sidewall to cut on objects.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I ran 31" laws on 14s, and I had trouble with mud getting in the bead and causing leaks. I had to break it down and clean out the bead to make it seal. Beadlock wheels are one solution. I tried running more air in the tires, but it made the ride even stiffer. Sorry, I know this doesn't help. Just my experience. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

I had 14 inch sti wheels and 30 silverbacks changed to 29.5 and 12 Itp rim noticed the 12 inch rim was way lighter and easy on my bike according to charts backs and laws weigh the same so Im assuming it was the wheel it's too bad it looked nice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Theoretically it should be lighter... alm is lighter than rubber so... more alm = less rubber = less total weight. I would think anyway.


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yea true maybe it was just the tires


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

I think we need somebody to weigh a 12" and 14" with a 29.5 law on a common itp rim. Do the laws or termi's have rim guards? Might help with getting stuff in the bead. How hard is it to get the mud out of a headlock wheel? Could cause vibes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well that wont be too fair b/c the 29 law 2 for 14" rims was molded heavier than it should have been in the first batch, it would have to be something like a 28" term for 12 and 14 to be fair.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Theoretically it should be lighter... alm is lighter than rubber so... more alm = less rubber = less total weight. I would think anyway.


i agree with p425 with his therory and witch should free up some horse power


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

My 14s and backs killed me I traded for the 29.5s and 12s it was like a whole new bike guy I traded with put them on a grizzly 700 and told me they made the bike gutless the rims and tires are still on the bike IN the pic in my sig maybee it was the brand rim idk???


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Well I found a used extra set of itp rims for cheap that are 12", and the 29.5 laws are known to be great so I think that will be my combination. 
It's always nice to run one set of tires only but around here not sure that the Terminators will be enough in the mud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I got an email confirmation on weight. On a certain brand/model rim the weight diff is 2 lbs. The tires I looked at we're again anywhere from 1 to 3 lbs lighter for 14's depending on width so that tire on a 12 compared to that tire on a 14 are going to weigh almost exactly the same. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Good to know. So it's just down to handleing and ride quality then.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pretty Much, when comparing the same tire & rim between 12 and 14, obviously if you start changing brands they are going to vary between each other but...

If you have a certain rim, and certain tire picked out, weight shouldnt really be considered in your decision.


----------

